# Nothing will copy from my PC to the internal memory anymore



## jerseyh22accord (Jul 19, 2011)

Was working fine last night and I actually fell asleep while it was copying my music over so when I woke up I went to move onto the pictures folder, it copied a handful of pictures before an error popped up saying "cannot copy this file" or something along those lines and since that NOTHING will copy to the internal memory. No pictures, no files, no nothing. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## jerseyh22accord (Jul 19, 2011)

I finally got other files to transfer but once i try pictures again it just hangs and doesn't transfer anything. And whenever i try to do anything else then it just freezes and im forced to unplug the phone or force close windows explorer


----------



## xFlawless11x (Jul 11, 2011)

any time I've tried to transfer pictures or videos it lags like it's just taking a long time or gives me an error and I have to cancel it. Any thoughts? I'm just trying to move pictures from my old incredibe to the nexus.


----------



## jerseyh22accord (Jul 19, 2011)

i found a way around the issue by using the app AirDroid. It copies the files over wifi.


----------



## sstalder (Jun 23, 2011)

I am also having the same issue after unlocking and rooting.


----------



## doomonu (Jun 7, 2011)

When I was transferring my files over it was going really slow on the transfer of pictures. I excluded the .thumbnails folder from the copying and that seemed to speed it up a lot. I think it just has issues with copying large numbers of small files. I know my zen x-fi, which was an mtp device, had similar issues.


----------



## babadush (Nov 28, 2011)

doomonu said:


> When I was transferring my files over it was going really slow on the transfer of pictures. I excluded the .thumbnails folder from the copying and that seemed to speed it up a lot. I think it just has issues with copying large numbers of small files. I know my zen x-fi, which was an mtp device, had similar issues.


I have a problem too. Windows 7 recognized 2/3 drivers but that third driver keeps me from transferring files. I originally tried to put everything on the phone. Didn't work. So I tried just pics. Only copied 5 and skipped 500. I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

Yes, not being able to easily copy media to the phone is quite annoying. Seems like a poor choice on their part not to include something much easier even if it required installing a Windows app to make it happen.


----------



## nohbody (Nov 30, 2011)

Mine was doing this as well. When trying to copy, the explorer window would just hang. It started working again later after restarting the phone and disabling USB debugging. Not sure which of those made it start working again or if it was just a cooincidence.


----------



## doomonu (Jun 7, 2011)

babadush said:


> I have a problem too. Windows 7 recognized 2/3 drivers but that third driver keeps me from transferring files. I originally tried to put everything on the phone. Didn't work. So I tried just pics. Only copied 5 and skipped 500. I'm not sure what to do.


Windows 7 only recognized 2/3 drivers with mine as well and it still let me transfer files. I had USB debugging enabled the whole time as well. Strange that your phone won't let you copy files. Is it set in the media mode and not the camera mode?

Edit: I turned USB debugging off and it only had to install one driver. I'll try to break mine at home tonight before I unlock it and see if I can figure something out. I take it you're phone is stock?

Edit 2: Installing the drivers that you need for rooting the device will fix the driver install issues. The driver for just the phone without debugging is the Galaxy Nexus driver. The SAMSUNG Mobile USB Composite Device and SAMSUNG Android ADB Interface are installed when you have debugging enabled.


----------



## xFlawless11x (Jul 11, 2011)

I HIGHLY recommend downloading AirDroid and using it. Transfer is pretty fast and the interface is actually fairly useful. I'll definitely be keeping it after I use it for these file transfers.

Market Link

Let me know if it helps you guys too.


----------



## babadush (Nov 28, 2011)

doomonu said:


> Windows 7 only recognized 2/3 drivers with mine as well and it still let me transfer files. I had USB debugging enabled the whole time as well. Strange that your phone won't let you copy files. Is it set in the media mode and not the camera mode?
> 
> Edit: I turned USB debugging off and it only had to install one driver. I'll try to break mine at home tonight before I unlock it and see if I can figure something out. I take it you're phone is stock?
> 
> Edit 2: Installing the drivers that you need for rooting the device will fix the driver install issues. The driver for just the phone without debugging is the Galaxy Nexus driver. The SAMSUNG Mobile USB Composite Device and SAMSUNG Android ADB Interface are installed when you have debugging enabled.


I've had usb debugging on I'll try it with out it. I installed the driver to unlock the bootloader and it still doesn't do anything. Just hangs there. It's on mtp and not ptp. This is pretty frustrating to say the least. Also I asked this question somewhere else but nobody wanted to answer

When you do factory reset I noticed it deletes all of your personal files. Is there a way to partition the internal memory so it doesn't do that? I'd hate to have to back up to the computer every time. Especially since I can't transfer files via usb.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

xFlawless11x said:


> I HIGHLY recommend downloading AirDroid and using it. Transfer is pretty fast and the interface is actually fairly useful. I'll definitely be keeping it after I use it for these file transfers.
> 
> Market Link
> 
> Let me know if it helps you guys too.


Thanks..Airdroid is working for me, other options could include Total Command which has a nice dual-pane interface, and there is also another app called Wifi File Explorer that can do similar. But the interface on AirDroid is pretty cool looking, and the transfer are quite fast...

BUT!!! This USB copy issue is damn annoying and we need to work it out. I was able to copy files to my Samsung this AM at work on my laptop, got home and everything failed..rebooted laptop and Nexus, turned USB Debugging off, tried PTP and MTP...neither worked.

I am rooted, but still on stock ROM...

Has anyone had this problem with an unrooted Nexus? Is this possibly a rooted-only issue?


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

I am finding w/Airdroid that I can select a limited number of files to copy at a time...makes it more tedious.


----------



## lilazndude (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure if this is the case, but when I tried copying over directories explorer didn't go and gave me that error. Idk about a directory tree, but if you make a new directory and copy files over afterwards, that seemed to work.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

lilazndude said:


> Not sure if this is the case, but when I tried copying over directories explorer didn't go and gave me that error. Idk about a directory tree, but if you make a new directory and copy files over afterwards, that seemed to work.


I'm trying to copy files into the DCIM/Camera directory, so really don't want to put them in another location, but I'll give that a try...many of the files I copied successfully earlier this AM were to new folders I created, but at least half were to existing folders and they worked fine this AM.

One thing I've noticed is that unlike the Moto devices I've used, there's no USB option to turn off access...to go from connected w/file access to connected for charging only.


----------



## jerseyh22accord (Jul 19, 2011)

my phone is unlocked, rooted, and has clockworkmod recovery so i have all the correct drivers

like i said i just had to use AirDroid for it. hopefully when 4.0.3 drops in a few weeks it will include the fix for this issue


----------



## xFlawless11x (Jul 11, 2011)

Redflea said:


> I am finding w/Airdroid that I can select a limited number of files to copy at a time...makes it more tedious.


Really? What are you trying to select?

I was able to select over 100+ photos at once and then about 30+videos. It just brought up a long list of files and would go right down the list.


----------



## MrBigFeathers (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a completely stick Nexus (locked boot loader, no root, etc.) and I have the same issue .can't copy my pictures from my old device over .


----------



## jerseyh22accord (Jul 19, 2011)

Redflea said:


> I'm trying to copy files into the DCIM/Camera directory, so really don't want to put them in another location, but I'll give that a try...many of the files I copied successfully earlier this AM were to new folders I created, but at least half were to existing folders and they worked fine this AM.
> 
> One thing I've noticed is that unlike the Moto devices I've used, there's no USB option to turn off access...to go from connected w/file access to connected for charging only.


because the way the Nexus works is it allows access to the memory from the phone and computer you have it hooked to at the same time, no having to worry about if the sd card is mounted.


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

there was another threat about people having trouble transferring files via USB. So far what has worked for me is downloading/installing the Samsung drivers and putting the phone into debug mode. Additionally, I enabled "stay awake" in the development section. Since doing this, it has not hung up while copying music or movies.


----------



## babadush (Nov 28, 2011)

darkpark said:


> there was another threat about people having trouble transferring files via USB. So far what has worked for me is downloading/installing the Samsung drivers and putting the phone into debug mode. Additionally, I enabled "stay awake" in the development section. Since doing this, it has not hung up while copying music or movies.


I also tried creating the folder on the phone first then copy. It's worked so far. Is this a software bug? Anyone know?


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

I suspect that it's either sammy's bug or a bug in Android 4.0 For one, I'm always prompted when trying to copy music/video to my Nexus. I never got that when copying files to my Acer Iconia which also uses MTP. I also haven't had a single issue with copying files to my Iconia A500.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

xFlawless11x said:


> Really? What are you trying to select?
> 
> I was able to select over 100+ photos at once and then about 30+videos. It just brought up a long list of files and would go right down the list.


I was copying pictures, would only let me copy about 70 or so at a time.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

darkpark said:


> there was another threat about people having trouble transferring files via USB. So far what has worked for me is downloading/installing the Samsung drivers and putting the phone into debug mode. Additionally, I enabled "stay awake" in the development section. Since doing this, it has not hung up while copying music or movies.


I was doing all of that when I was trying and it failed... Seems no common/ consistent solution.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

jerseyh22accord said:


> because the way the Nexus works is it allows access to the memory from the phone and computer you have it hooked to at the same time, no having to worry about if the sd card is mounted.


Thanks, didn't know about the dual access.


----------

